# TITUS



## Belkanell (30 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

en règle général, quand j'écris dans ce forum, c'est suite à un problème, et j'espère trouver une solution.

Cette fois-ci, c'est pour parler d'un petit coup de coeur. Il ne me semble pas avoir trouvé de message concernant le sujet, alors j'inaugure.

Je souhaiterais parler de Titus, en cours de développement par Frogames, des indépendants français.







Alors qu'ils ont déjà trois quatre jeux à leur actif, ils se lancent dans le développement de Titus : "._..un petit simulateur de campagnes politiques noir et cynique, plein de coups bas, de corruption et de mini-jeux en 3D pour *iPhone *et *iPod Touch*._

_En plus d'un mode de jeu libre, le jeu comportera un mode campagne dans lequel vous incarnez *TITUS*, un horloger agoraphobe qui décide de se lancer en politique pour réaliser son rêve : devenir le président du Wealland."_

Le projet semble bien avancé. Mais ce qui m'a plu, c'est que l'équipe propose de participer au financement du projet. La participation, allant de 3 à 60.

J'ai découvert ce projet via un autre forum que je consulte (CanardPC), et l'équipe de développement à fait l'effort de s'inscrire pour répondre aux questions des joueurs. Je trouve ça très "classe".

D'ailleurs, cette démarche n'est pas uniquer, puisque jonlab, qui travaille sur l'adaptation du "Manoir de Mortevielle" (les vieux comme moi connaissent ^^ ) et Cransec développeur du Shoot'em up "Icarus-X 1.5" ont aussi eu la gentillesse d'intervenir.

Bref, je m'égare, mon but premier était de parler de Titus, fait un tour sur le site de financement, ça ne vous engage à rien^.


----------



## Belkanell (31 Août 2010)

Je remercie la modération d'avoir autorisé mon message. 

Effectivement, mon texte peut s'apparenter à de la publicité, mais je ne suis ni attaché de presse, ni éditeur et encore moins actionnaire 

Il s'agit juste pour moi d'un coup de coeur, et donc de faire comme beaucoup du "bouche à oreille" moderne.


----------

